# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Μπλουζάκια Bodybuilding.gr 2009 !!

## Muscleboss

Όπως πέρυσι, έτσι και φέτος θα συνεχίσουμε με τα μπλουζάκια της σελίδας. 
τα μπλουζάκια φέρουν στάμπα στην πλάτη και μικρό λογότυπο στην αριστερή πλευρά του στήθους.









Η χρέωση είναι:

1 μπλουζακι --> 10 ευρώ
2 μπλουζάκια --> 15 ευρώ
3 μπλουζάκια --> 20 ευρώ

(κάθε επιπλέον μπλουζάκι μετά τα 3 χρεώνεται 5 ευρώ, πχ 5 μπλουζάκια 30 ευρώ)

τα μεγέθη που θα διατεθούν είναι από Small έως ΧXL. (S, M, L, XL, XXL) και τα χρώματα άσπρο και μαύρο. 

Τα μπλουζάκια στις φωτο είναι περσινά, φέτος θα υπάρχουν κάποιες βελτιώσεις.

Τα μεγέθη είναι γενικά άνετα. Το XL είναι αρκετό συνήθως (και ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλου XL φοραγε πέρυσι, άρα μην βιάζεσε να παραγίελετε XXL).

H στάμπα είναι μεταξοτυπία, δεν έχει πρόβλημα με το πλήσιμο αρκει να μην είναι σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Οι σταμπες ανοίγουν λίγο με τον καιρό, αλλά αυτό φαίνεται από κοντά μόνο. Γενικά η μεταξοτυπία είναι ανθεκτική.

_Γυναικεία μπλουζάκια_

Για τις κοπελες θα υπάρχουν δύο σχέδια ένα με μανίκι (t-shirt) και ένα τιραντέ.
Στα γυναικεία μπλουζάκια θα πρέπει να αναφέρετε και τον τύπο που θέλετε.
Στην συνημένη εικόνα του μηνύματος τα μπλουζάκια φαίνονται απλά για να καταλάβετε τον τύπο. δεν έχουν εκτυπωμένες στάμπες επάνω.

*Παραγγελίες / Κρατήσεις*

Μπορείτε να δηλώστε την κράτησή σας για χρώμα, νούμερο και αριθμό με προσωπικό μηνυμα σε εμένα . Απαραίτητα στοιχεία που πρέπει να δωθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην αποστολή:

_1) Ονοματεπώνυμο, 2) πόλη/περιοχή, 3) τηλέφωνο._

_Συνολικος αριθμός από μπλουζες και αναλυτικά φύλο(αντρικό γυναικείο) μέγεθος και χρώμα για κάθε μία._

Η πληρωμή γίνεται με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό.
Η αποστολή γίνεται με κούριερ με μέση χρέωση 5 ευρώ το δέμα.

----------


## Niiick

για ποτε λες να ολοκληρωθει ολη η διαδικασια? δηλαδη να αποσταλλουν.

----------


## Muscleboss

θα αποστέλονται συνέχεια. τα πρώτα θα φύγουν κατά τα μέσα μαίου σε όσους έχουν κανονίσει την οικονομική εκκρεμότητα. 
ΜΒ

----------


## Niiick

γενικα ειναι κολητα η ειναι ψιλο φαρδυα,ξερεις κλασσικα t-shirt,γιατι καλο το ΧL αλλα για λιγους

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Boss τα μπλουζάκια για τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ θα τα χρεώσεις σε μένα κ θα μου πεις τιμή να κανω κατάθεση, θέλω να τους κάνω απο ενα δώρο!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> γενικα ειναι κολητα η ειναι ψιλο φαρδυα,ξερεις κλασσικα t-shirt,γιατι καλο το ΧL αλλα για λιγους


κλασσικά t-shirt, όχι κολλητά, μεση με φαρδιά εφραμογή.




> Boss τα μπλουζάκια για τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ θα τα χρεώσεις σε μένα κ θα μου πεις τιμή να κανω κατάθεση, θέλω να τους κάνω απο ενα δώρο!!


ό,τι πει η κωνσταντίνα  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Boss τα μπλουζάκια για τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ θα τα χρεώσεις σε μένα κ θα μου πεις τιμή να κανω κατάθεση, θέλω να τους κάνω απο ενα δώρο!!


Kωνσταντίνα είσαι πολύ super !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Boss τα μπλουζάκια για τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ θα τα χρεώσεις σε μένα κ θα μου πεις τιμή να κανω κατάθεση, θέλω να τους κάνω απο ενα δώρο!!


Oτι ειναι super Κωνσταντινα το ξερουμε και την ευχαριστουμε! Και που απο κοντα και στην παρεα, η καλυτερη!

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω εδωσα ιδη την παραγγελία μου στον asdf, ειπα να το παίξω  :08. Elephant:  μπας και πάρω δώρο ενα γυναίκειο αλλα δε μου έβγαινε  :01. Mr. Green: 

μπράβο στην κωσταντινα ειναι αστέρι (οχι μονο για τα μπλουζάκια, γενικός)  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Α ρε αστερια μου!!!  :08. Toast:  μετα τους αγωνες εχει συγκεντρωση για χορο θελω κ KATERINI μαζι μας

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν μηλας για αθηνα ειπαμε οκ, δεν ξερω μονο μη μας πουλησει ο καβαλιοτης (ηλιας)  :08. Turtle:

----------


## peris

ωραια τα μπλουζακια να εχουμε κατι απο το φορουμ :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up: 

κωνσταντινα respect πολυ ωραια κινηση αν μη τι αλλο αξιζεις το σεβασμο ολων μας οχι μονο για τα μπλουζακια αλλα και για το χαρακτηρα σου και τη καλη σου καρδια αλλα και τη βοηθεια και τις γνωσεις σου που δινεις στο φορουμ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Καμια myoplex δεν εχει απο 3 μπλουζακια και πανω?? :01. lol:

----------


## peris

> Καμια myoplex δεν εχει απο 3 μπλουζακια και πανω??


στα 10 μπλουζακια περνεις τον τεζα δωρο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Bounce:  :02. Bounce:  :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ωραια τα μπλουζακια να εχουμε κατι απο το φορουμ
> 
> κωνσταντινα respect πολυ ωραια κινηση αν μη τι αλλο αξιζεις το σεβασμο ολων μας οχι μονο για τα μπλουζακια αλλα και για το χαρακτηρα σου και τη καλη σου καρδια αλλα και τη βοηθεια και τις γνωσεις σου που δινεις στο φορουμ


Περακο μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λογια. Βγάλε απο το avatar αυτο το κεφάλι γιατί τρομάζω  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αν μηλας για αθηνα ειπαμε οκ, δεν ξερω μονο μη μας πουλησει ο καβαλιοτης (ηλιας)


φώτη αφού είπαμε θα πάμε πακέτο κάτω αθήνα  ,  θα το κάνουμε σαν εκδρομούλα άσε πρίν θα τα πούμε κατερίνη στούς αγώνες  και θα το οργανώσουμε για αθήνα και το φαν κλάμπ της κωσταντίνας . :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  θα φοράμε και τα μπλουζάκια του φόρουμ να μας γνωρίσουν :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aναμενω όλοι στους αγωνες να φοραμε το μπλουζακι που πρεπει !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## peris

> Περακο μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λογια. Βγάλε απο το avatar αυτο το κεφάλι γιατί τρομάζω


χαχαχαχαχα οτι θελει η κωνσταντινα σου χαλαω εγω χατιρι δε σου χαλαω :Stick Out Tongue:  :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Turtle:  :02. Wink:  :02. Wave:

----------


## Tani Mc'Roth

Πολυ ωραια τα μπλουζακια!!! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Αλλα σιγουρα θα χρειαστουμε ολοι πανω απο large διοτι ειμαστε θηριαααα!!!Δεν χωραμε αλλου.... :05. Biceps:   :01. Razz:   :01. ROFL: 

Respect  Κωνσταντινα!!!

----------


## elenaki*

Κωνσταντίνα είσαι super star!! 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## JohnyB

Μπραβο αυτα ειναι αντε να εχουμε κατι και μεις οι νεοι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## isis

> Boss τα μπλουζάκια για τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ θα τα χρεώσεις σε μένα κ θα μου πεις τιμή να κανω κατάθεση, θέλω να τους κάνω απο ενα δώρο!!


εμείς δώρο μπλουζάκια δεν έχουμε? Αυτές οι διακρίσεις με σκοτώνουν!  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying:

----------


## vagg

> εμείς δώρο μπλουζάκια δεν έχουμε? Αυτές οι διακρίσεις με σκοτώνουν!


πειτε στην κωσταντινα οτι οι γυναικες δεν κανουν πολυ θορυβο στους αγωνες...παραδοσιακα ειναι πιο συγκρατημενες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

στις σημερινές παραγγελίες ένα έξτρα μπλουζάκι δώρο. η ιστοσελίδα κλείνει 5 χρόνια από τη μέρα που καταχωρήθηκε.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολύχρονο  :03. Clap:  (αν αντεξει αλλα 5 με τα φιντάνια που μαζευτήκαμε εδω μεσα  :02. Rabbit: ) 

συγνώμη!!  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky: 

εγω πριν 3 ωρες εβαλα τα λεφτα στην τραπεζα με πιάνει?! 

η να κλαυτό στην κωσταντινα να πληρώσει και τα δικα μου?!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> πολύχρονο  (αν αντεξει αλλα 5 με τα φιντάνια που μαζευτήκαμε εδω μεσα ) 
> 
> συγνώμη!! 
> 
> εγω πριν 3 ωρες εβαλα τα λεφτα στην τραπεζα με πιάνει?! 
> 
> η να κλαυτό στην κωσταντινα να πληρώσει και τα δικα μου?!


Οτι θέλουν τα παιδια! κ μιλαω για το isis k vagg οσο για σενα εχουμε προηγούμενα!! κ καλλά εκανες κ εβαλες τα χρήματα στο boss, ουτε μισο eurw δωρο δεν εχει!!!!!!!στο οφ με οπλο μου την εχεις στήσει!! α παγενε

----------


## KATERINI 144

> οσο για σενα εχουμε προηγούμενα!! κ καλλά εκανες κ εβαλες τα χρήματα στο boss, ουτε μισο eurw δωρο δεν εχει!!!!!!!στο οφ με οπλο μου την εχεις στήσει!! α παγενε


   είμεθα φτωχόπαιδα αλλα εχομε αξιοπρέπεια κυρια κασκανη  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 

οσο για τα μπουζακια θα κανω υπερωρίες στην κλίκα που εχουμε με τα παιδιά και θα τα πληρώσω

παω τωρα για ενα πρόγραμμα πλατης γιατι εκνευρίστηκα , και το βραδυ θα επιστρέψω με άρμα leopard στα οφ  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky: 










 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> είμεθα φτωχόπαιδα αλλα εχομε αξιοπρέπεια κυρια κασκανη 
> 
> οσο για τα μπουζακια θα κανω υπερωρίες στην κλίκα που εχουμε με τα παιδιά και θα τα πληρώσω
> 
> παω τωρα για ενα πρόγραμμα πλατης γιατι εκνευρίστηκα , και το βραδυ θα επιστρέψω με άρμα leopard στα οφ


 

Kάνε οτι θες ποσος με ενδιαφέρει!!! αρκει να τα πληρώσεις!! κ ασε τις κλαψούρες εγω δεν συγκινούμαι με αυτά!! κ σκέψου το καλά αν σε συμφέρει.............Rebele

----------


## KATERINI 144

άκαρδι, θα παλεψω μονος μου  :01. Sad: 





και οταν μεγαλωσω (επομενη φωτο=ξανθοπουλος) θα τα πληρωσω.  :02. Rabbit:  :02. Rabbit:

----------


## isis

> Οτι θέλουν τα παιδια! κ μιλαω για το isis


νιάου!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Tani Mc'Roth

Πολυχρονο το Forum!!!!Να τα εκατοστησει!
Τα καλυτερα ερχονται!!!
Train Hard!!!!!Λιωσιμο μπαρων!!!! :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύχρονο το φόρουμ,ελπίζουμε και σε καλύτερες συνεχειες !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## asdf

Ευχαριστουμε ολους τους χρηστες μας που προτιμησανε τα T-shirt του φορουμ... Αισιος φτασαμε τα 100 σε πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα και συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτοι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Paco

Ωραια κινηση τα μπλουζακια ,αντε να τα παραγγειλουμε να παμε και στους αγωνες με αυτα.Γνωριζουμε περιπου αν η φόρμα του είναι μεγαλη,δηλαδη για καποιον με 85  κιλα αν την θελει στενη παιρνει large ή medium;;

----------


## KATERINI 144

large παρε, εγω πηρα xl και ειναι ανετες πανω μου, (1,78υψος 88κιλα)

καλα, πως θα φανουν τα μουσκουλα με φαρδιες μπλουζες?! boss με εκαψες  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ αφού σου είπα ο Ηλίας φοράει XL!  :01. Smile:   τεσπα, θα σε φτιάξουμε και με ένα large οταν βρεθούμε στους αγώνες.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

κανενα προβλημα Πανο, πλακα κανω, ετσι τις ηθελα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:02. Welcome:  παρελαβα το μπλουζακι μου σημερα!!!

Κωσταντινα σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!! 
ειναι πολυ ομορφο παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Συντομα θα επισυναψω και φωτο χιχι :01. Razz:

----------


## anjelica

Τα δικα μου που ειναι??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## billys15

Και τα δικα μου ηρθαν χθες,ολα τελεια.Ηδη τα εγκαινιασα και τα 2 στην προπονηση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ^ αφού σου είπα ο Ηλίας φοράει XL!  τεσπα, θα σε φτιάξουμε και με ένα large οταν βρεθούμε στους αγώνες.
> 
> ΜΒ


 
παιδια τώρα είμαι η σκιά του εαυτού μου και ας  είμαι 120 κιλα το XL μου είναι ενταξει ενω παλιά ήταν σαν βαφτιστικό μου επειδή δεν γυμναζομε κανονικα ούτε τρώω γι αυτό καλύτερα για κάποιους το L .
πιστεύω να τα έχω αυτή την εβδομάδα με το πανό του σαιτ να είμαστε όλοι ασορτί στους αγώνες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## puka

:01. Sad:   :01. Sad:   :01. Sad:  
Θελω και  εγω μπλουζακι !!!!!

----------


## kr1st0s

Σημερα πηρα τα μπλουζακια!Πολυ ωραια!!!

----------


## stavros21

παιδια κι εγω 8ελω μπλουζακι ,εστειλα στον ασδφ πμ αλλα τπτ

----------


## Svein

Οι μαύρες φαίνονται πολύ ωραίες !Bravo !!!!!

----------


## asdf

> παιδια κι εγω 8ελω μπλουζακι ,εστειλα στον ασδφ πμ αλλα τπτ



stavro chekare το pm σου  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Όποιος θέλει μπλουζάκια από δώ και πέρα στέλνει πμ σε μένα.

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Τα μπλουζακια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!! Οποιος παρει δεν θα το μετανιωσει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ερωτηση:XXL εχεις τυπώσει Πανο;;

----------


## Muscleboss

έχουμε και XXL ναι  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ερωτηση:XXL εχεις τυπώσει Πανο;;


υποψιάζομαι για ποιον κωστα  :01. Mr. Green: 

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mπα,δεν τον ξερεις,είναι ένα παιδι στο γυμναστηριο,πρέπει να είναι 120+ κιλα,ΤΟ XL μπορεί να του είνια αβολο,anyway,θα σε ενημερωσω Πανο.

----------


## vAnY

:08. Toast:  σουπερ το μπουζακι !!!!!!!!!!!! και παλι ευχαριστω!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Είναι και ωραίο το μοντέλο και έδειξε ακόμα καλύτερο το μπλουζάκι. :03. Thumb up: 

Τρέχω για ακόμη περισσότερα γιατί εξαντλήθηκαν και σε κάποιους που καθυστερεί να μας συγχωρούν θα τα έχουν το συντομότερο... αυτη τη στιμγή κλείνω το φόορυμ κ πάω πάλι για μπλουζάκια...

ΜΒ

----------


## Exci

Στα 10 μπλουζακια δωρο η vany  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

> Στα 10 μπλουζακια δωρο η vany



 :01. Mr. Green:  α ετσι ε???? :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Στα 10 μπλουζακια δωρο η vany


πολύ θα το θελες, αλλά δε παίζει αυτο... :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

γιατι οχι boss?! ξέρεις τη μπλουζάκι θα έφευγε έτσι?! καμία 10 κοντέινερ υπολογίζω έτσι πρόχειρα  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking: 











 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> γιατι οχι boss?! ξέρεις τη μπλουζάκι θα έφευγε έτσι?!


φώτη, λές ;;  :01. Rolling Eyes:  

 :02. Idea:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

λεω Boss λεω, μαληστα αν βαλουμε και κανα δυο αστερια ακομα απο εδω μεσα στο κολπο και μαγαζι βλεπω να ανοιγουμε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

για βαλτε και οι υπόλοιπες φωτο με το μπλουζακι να κανουμε επιλογή  :01. Cool: 








 :02. Smile:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Turtle:  ναι ναι να βαλτε κι εσεις οι αντρες ομως! τι την κανετε τοση ποπονηση αν δεν μπορειτε ουτε να "διαφημησετε" εναμπλουζακι? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   (οχι οτι θα το κανετε και για μας τις γυναικες, οοοοοχιιιι καθοοοολου  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## KATERINI 144

βάλαμε βανυ βαλαμε, αμα ψάξετε λιγο θα τις βρείτε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

υσ: η δική μου λιγο φαρδια βγήκε βέβαια αλλα τεσπα.

----------


## vAnY

:08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

να και το δικο μου :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## iliaspap88

> να και το δικο μου


αυτο το μπλουζακι ειναι μιντιουμ ή σμολ...??

----------


## RAMBO

δεν ειχε ΧΧΧL και πηρα το small. :05. Posing:

----------


## iliaspap88

πολυ φαρδυ δεν ειναι για σμολ??

----------


## RAMBO

ειναι λιγο αλλα οκ.ανετο το φορασ και μπορεισ να κυκλοφορησεισ και να κανεισ γυμναστικη

----------


## puka

αααααααααααααα , τι ωραίο μπλουζι !!!! Τελειο !!! βεβαια ειναι και η πλατη η σωστή που το αναδεικνυει ... χιχιχιχιχι

----------


## KATERINI 144

ολγα εσυ δεν πειρες?! αν δε πείρες κατευθείαν παραγγελία, σε εχω για υποψήφιο μοντελο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## puka

οχι δεν πηρα , δεν πηρα !!! Πρεπει να μιλησω με τον Παναγιωτη ....  :01. Smile: 
αλλα εγω Θελω σαν του Ράμπο ... τετοιο φαρδουλο και για νανι ...

----------


## vAnY

> να και το δικο μου


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

> οχι δεν πηρα , δεν πηρα !!! Πρεπει να μιλησω με τον Παναγιωτη .... 
> αλλα εγω Θελω σαν του Ράμπο ... τετοιο φαρδουλο και για νανι ...



να σου δωσω το δικο μου?

----------


## Muscleboss

^ δε παίζεσαι με τίποτα...

Όλγα στείλε μου πμ τι θες.

ΜΒ

----------


## puka

Παναγιωτη σου στελνω ευχαριστω !!! 
Ραμπο , οχι κρατα το , μη στο στερήσω !!!!!!!!!!! :Ρ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> σουπερ το μπουζακι !!!!!!!!!!!! και παλι ευχαριστω!!


 
α βάνυ καλό το μπλουζάκι αλλα και σύ το υποστηρίζεις τέλεια , ασε που προβλέπω να σε χειροκροτούμε σύντομα όταν θα είσαι αγωνιζόμενη πάνω στην σκηνή και θα έχεις μεγάλο φαν κλάμπ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

Τριανταφυλλου πραγματικα σ'ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!! αν και θα το ηθελα δεν νομιζω ποτε να φτασω επιπεδο αγωνιστικο... δες με στις 14 ιουνιου και αν η γνωμη σου παραμεινει η ιδια ε τοτε θα βαλω μπρος!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
...΄----> με κοουτς την Κωνσταντινα και σενα! χιχι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τριανταφυλλου πραγματικα σ'ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!! αν και θα το ηθελα δεν νομιζω ποτε να φτασω επιπεδο αγωνιστικο... δες με στις 14 ιουνιου και αν η γνωμη σου παραμεινει η ιδια ε τοτε θα βαλω μπρος!!!
> ...΄----> με κοουτς την Κωνσταντινα και σενα! χιχι


 
πέρα απο τις πλάκες βανυ σε κάποια πράγματα μιλάμε σοβαρά και δεν  είναι υπερβολή αυτό που είπα .

όσο γι αυτό που λές δηλαδή να αλλαξω γνώμη αν σε δω λάιβ δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση γιατί μετα απο τόσα χρόνια στον χώρο δύσκολα να πέσω έξω και μόνο άν οι φώτο δεν είναι καλές .

έχεις χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους για γυναίκα και καλό διαχωρισμό με πολύ καλή ανάπτυξη άλλωστε ο μέγιστος όγκος δεν είναι και το ζητούμενο.

όσο για το τελευταίο η βοήθειά μας είναι δεδομένη οτι θα έχεις την στήριξή μας σε επίπεδο γνώσεων σε προπόνηση και διατροφή αλλα και ολόκληρου του φόρουμ  αλλα και ψυχολογική , επειδή έχουμε και περίσευμα τρέλας θα πάρεις και απο αυτό :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

δε θέλω να βγαίνω εκτός θέματος αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με Ηλία σε όσα είπε, στόιχημα 10 μπλουζάκια ότι μέσα στα επόμενα 2 χρόνια η vany θα ποζάρει στη σκηνή και θα πάει και καλά. :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile:  μα το θεο αν ειχα καποιον διπλα μου, προπονητη-γυμναστη που να ειναι απο αυτον το χωρο και να ηθελε να με "αναλαβει" εγω μεσα ειμαι! απλα ειμαι απο τα τομα που θελουν να εχουν καποιον απο πισω να τους "σπρωχνει", αν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοοω.
Σορρυ για το οφ-τοπικ εαν  θελετε την κουβεντα την συνεχιζουμε στις 14 ιουνιου η και μεσω πμ :01. Unsure: 

Παντως πηρα τα πανω μου ψυχολογικα thank youuuuu :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μα το θεο αν ειχα καποιον διπλα μου, προπονητη-γυμναστη που να ειναι απο αυτον το χωρο και να ηθελε να με "αναλαβει" εγω μεσα ειμαι! απλα ειμαι απο τα τομα που θελουν να εχουν καποιον απο πισω να τους "σπρωχνει", αν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοοω.
> Σορρυ για το οφ-τοπικ εαν θελετε την κουβεντα την συνεχιζουμε στις 14 ιουνιου η και μεσω πμ
> 
> Παντως πηρα τα πανω μου ψυχολογικα thank youuuuu


 όταν θα μιλήσουμε απο κοντα θα πώ αναλυτικά τις απόψεις μου και θα τις στηρίξω κιόλας , είπαμε δεν θα κοροιδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας , το κυριότερο που χρειάζετε ένας που ασχολείτε με την σωματική διάπλαση είναι η καλή ψυχολογία και να πιστεύει σ αυτα που κάνει δηλαδή να έχει σιγουρια και να τα ακούει απο άτομα καλοπροαίρετα που θα λένε πάντα τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους .

δεν χαλάμε το τόπικ γιατί το τόπικ είναι για τα μπλουζάκια  και δεν βλέπω να χαλάει κατι γραφοντας μερικές σειρές επειδη το έφερε η κουβέντα.

το κυριότερο είναι να σου αρέσει και αφου γυμνάζεσε και φτάνεις σε ένα καλό επίπεδο δεν είναι κακό σαν εμπειρία να κάνεις το εγχείρημα , βέβαια κανένας δεν θέλει να κάνεις κάτι ενω δεν είσαι έτοιμη ούτε θέλουμε να μην έχεις μια καλή εμφάνηση γιατί και εμείς που το λέμε θα έχουμε την ευθύνη αλλα αφού τόχεις ρε βανυ .

άλλα κοντός ψαλμός αληλούια θα έλεγα αφου θα τα πούμε απο κοντα (μιλάω με την ιδιότητα μου σαν ιερέας) και σημείωσε οτι απορίες έχεις για να τις λύσουμε .

εγώ τι νομίζεις έτσι φύτρωσα αν δείς έχω και φωτο στο φόρουμ πως ήμουν και χρόνο με τον χρόνο ανέβαινα με δουλεια και υπομονή και τα πρώτα χρόνια ούτε πρωτείνη δεν πέρναμε η μάλον αν έπαιρνα κανένα κουτί νόμιζα οτι θα γινόμουν τέρας και μόνο με την ανθυποβολή πριζόμουν.

και πιστεύω στο βάθος του μυαλού σου το πιστεύεις και σύ και μην πείς που το ξέρω αφου είπαμε ενας ο μελ και ενας εγω χαχαχαχαχα!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Razz: μελ  γκιμπσον ΚΑΙ Ιερεας???? αυτο μαλιστα !!! χαχαχα :01. ROFL: 

Οκ πατερ μελ τοτε περιμενω με ανυπομονησια να τα πουμε απο κοντα :08. Toast:

----------


## eua9

> μα το θεο αν ειχα καποιον διπλα μου, προπονητη-γυμναστη που να ειναι απο αυτον το χωρο και να ηθελε να με "αναλαβει" εγω μεσα ειμαι! απλα ειμαι απο τα τομα που θελουν να εχουν καποιον απο πισω να τους "σπρωχνει", αν καταλαβαινετε τι εννοοω.
> Σορρυ για το οφ-τοπικ εαν θελετε την κουβεντα την συνεχιζουμε στις 14 ιουνιου η και μεσω πμ
> 
> Παντως πηρα τα πανω μου ψυχολογικα thank youuuuu


vAnY πάντως έτσι και το αποφασίσεις έχεις αποκτήσει του πρώτους σου οπαδούς :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μελ γκιμπσον ΚΑΙ Ιερεας???? αυτο μαλιστα !!! χαχαχα
> 
> Οκ πατερ μελ τοτε περιμενω με ανυπομονησια να τα πουμε απο κοντα


έτσι μπράβο vany είναι ωραίο να αντιμετωπίζουμε με χιούμορ ακόμη και σοβαρα πραγματα στην ζωή μας , στον βαθμό του εφικτού βέβαια .

οπότε τέκνο μου τα περισότερα τα λέμε λάιβ και θα γνωριστούμε με πολλα μέλη του φόρουμ χαχαχαχα :08. Toast:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Turtle:  αντε μια εβδομαδα εμεινε !! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## puka

Βανυ , girl , πρεπει να πιστεψεις περισσοτερο στις δυνατότητες σου ..... 

Εγω δεν εχω καμία σχεση με bb , δλδ συμβουλές κτλ δεν μπορω να σου δωσω αρμοδια δεν ειμαι , το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι να εχεις μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποιΘηση , γιατι απλά το χεις και αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι κανεις ειδικός για να το δει ....  :01. Smile:

----------


## Geo84

Ε θα βγω και γω εκτός θέματος συγνώμη.Γνήσιο παιδί της Κασκάνη  :01. Razz:  θυληκότητα + φέτες.

Πολύ καλή δουλειά.Χέρια πλάτη στήθος ώμοι τραπεζοειδής τι να πω.Παίρνεις κι άλλο απ ότι φαίνεται και δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα γίνεις  :01. Unsure: 

Είσαι χαλαρή στις φώτο ή τσιτωμένη?

Ότι και να ναι το bb είναι το αθλημα σου κυνήγα το  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Mr. Green:  εεε φτανει γιατι αρχιζω και ψωνιζομαι ε!!?  :01. ROFL: 
Μην ερθω εκει 14 ιουνιου και περπαταω σαν τον μπιπ της γειτονιας, η ο γιος (κορη!) του μαμαω....  χα χχ αχ α χ α :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εεε φτανει γιατι αρχιζω και ψωνιζομαι ε!!? 
> Μην ερθω εκει 14 ιουνιου και περπαταω σαν τον μπιπ της γειτονιας, η ο γιος (κορη!) του μαμαω.... χα χχ αχ α χ α


 
καλά αυτό δεν θα το κάνεις γιατί απλα έχεις αυτογνωσία και ξέρεις ότι αν κάτι τόχεις φαίνετε δεν χρειάζετε να προσπαθήσεις να το επιδείξεις και εσύ απλά τόχεις , δεν χρειάζετε να κάνεις τίποτε .

και δεν είσαι ο τύπος που ψωνίζετε απλα καλό είναι να λέμε τα θετικα αλλα στο πραγματικό τους μέγεθος και η δουλειά που έκανες φαίνετε πεντακάθαρα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ΄

----------


## blackgym

> Τριανταφυλλου πραγματικα σ'ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!! αν και θα το ηθελα δεν νομιζω ποτε να φτασω επιπεδο αγωνιστικο... δες με στις 14 ιουνιου και αν η γνωμη σου παραμεινει η ιδια ε τοτε θα βαλω μπρος!!!
> ...΄----> με κοουτς την Κωνσταντινα και σενα! χιχι


ποπο ζημια εισαι εσυ..που μπορω να σε βρω?? :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Irriversible

Γεια ... βασικα εγω σημερα εγινα μελος αυτα τα μπλουζακια διατιθεντε ακομα?

----------


## Muscleboss

θα διατεθούν σύντομά ξανά, ενδεχομένως και σε αυτό το σχέδιο και σε καινούργιο.

Υπολογίζουμε Απρίλιο για τη διάθεσή τους. Παρακολούθησε το φόρουμ και θα ενημερωθείς όταν πρέπει.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πάνω που θα ρωτούσα κι εγώ. 
Περιμένουμε νέα σου Παναγιώτη!

----------


## gj

> Πάνω που θα ρωτούσα κι εγώ. 
> Περιμένουμε νέα σου Παναγιώτη!


Θέλω και γωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> θα διατεθούν σύντομά ξανά, ενδεχομένως και σε αυτό το σχέδιο και σε καινούργιο.
> 
> ΜΒ


Υπάρχει καμία σκέψη για πιο στενό σχέδιο ή θα μείνουνε στο ίδιο φαρδύ μοτίβο;
Προφανώς δε ξέρεις ακόμη αλλά το ρίχνω σαν ιδέα....... Έτσι να υπάρχει  :01. Wink:

----------

